# Flat White Durham



## Seagull (Apr 23, 2018)

Flat White Durham is my favourite localish shop, it does a lovely flat white using a local blend from a Newcastle roaster.

I like that they have 2x options regarding the blend. I've tried the regular and the more expensive option, but preferred their regular blend.

They also do a great selection of cakes and light breakfast/lunch options.

The atmosphere is buzzing, it's popular with young students right up to the elderly. The cafe is tucked away in a courtyard near the Elvet Bridge, there's maybe seating for 20 inside and 8-10 outside.

I'm no connoisseur but I know what I like in a coffee and everyone I've taken there has commented on how good the coffee is.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My hubby really rated it when he went









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37430-Flat-White-Cafe-Durham


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Funny, we go there every time we are in Durham and I didn't even know that it had been mentioned on this site.

Must have developed a 'Coffeedar' to hone in on the best places







.

Very friendly place.


----------

